# where are all the shrimp guys?



## KLS (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't see ebi-ken (Frank) anymore listed as sponsor, and there are hardly any sales ad for shrimps. Looking for some fire red shrimps to cross breed with mine but not sure where to find them. Any idea? Thanks.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would suggest Pat at Canadian Aquatics. He also ships if necessary.

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankless in Vancouver


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have lots. I also have sushi shrimp. Red white band , blue, orange, green, 
Needle nose, etc, more arriving again beginning of November.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

I miss Ebi-Ken too. I can't vouch for April's because I haven't seen them (yet) but I just saw Canadian Aquatics Fire Reds tonight and they looked great.


----------



## YumiChi (Mar 16, 2015)

Crustaceans/Inverts/Mollusks section has been dead for a long time...


----------



## dcee604 (Nov 5, 2015)

YumiChi said:


> Crustaceans/Inverts/Mollusks section has been dead for a long time...


I saw some Red Cherry Shrimp at Main Aquarium yesterday, but I can vouch for April's Aquarium, she's got some shrimp there as that's where I got mine & she said she'll have more by next week.


----------

